

Show HN: 8000 commits later...... - jbobes

And we&#x27;re live!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud306.com&#x2F;<p>Have fun! :)
======
ScottWhigham
Good luck! Congrats on the launch.

A couple of things:

\- I couldn't find anything on pricing. Why hide it? I couldn't find it
anywhere.

\- The red button with the lock at the top - is that really the right color
choice and icon for a "get started" link? Red often indicates error in web UI
and a lock often indicates "You do not have access".

\- The blog - when the first entry on the page is "How to find a startup
investor", my interest _as a cloud customer_ wanes. Either make it by
category, or spend some time on the UI of the blog so that "people who click
through from the cloud360 website" are shown blog entries related to cloud
computing/hosting/admin/etc.

Hope this helps in some way.

~~~
jbobes
I have reversed the blog articles - I think it makes more sense now.

As for the red button - what colors do you suggest?

And the pricing is coming soon. Essentially, 1 hypervisor is free of charger,
every other for $10 surcharge. I'll add that info on the website shortly.

Thanks again.

------
Isammoc
No pricing, No information about privacy, No information about if this
entirely online or you have to install something No real documentation before
being registered

All of this => I won't register

~~~
jbobes
OK, that's fixed. Do check it out [http://cloud306.com/](http://cloud306.com/)
Thanks!

------
jbobes
Clickable link [http://cloud306.com/](http://cloud306.com/)

All your feedback is highly appreciated.

~~~
jbobes
For real: Committed revision #8000.
[https://twitter.com/jparicka/status/453824024368644096](https://twitter.com/jparicka/status/453824024368644096)

